
'Fearless Girl' Is Now Staring Down Wall Street's Iconic Charging Bull - rainhacker
https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20170307/financial-district/girl-statue-wall-street-charging-bull
======
synicalx
I'm not sure I get the imagery here, the article makes it sound like she's
supposed to represent women in leadership roles in Wall Street, so shouldn't
she alongside the bull not blocking it's path? That seems to convey a counter
productive image of women standing in the way (and... pouting?).

Am I missing something here?

------
d--b
Wow! That is quite a symbol! I love these kinds of things (and I'm a guy :))!

~~~
xbmcuser
Yeah I agree the symbolism is great

